# Easy Chocolate Mousse



## smoking b (Aug 29, 2013)

Here is an easy to make mousse that I enjoy on a regular basis. It only uses 2 things - dark chocolate & eggs (chicken eggs work great for this  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)

To start with take 4 chicken eggs & separate the whites & yolks.













PICT0266.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 28, 2013






Here they are ready to go. I busted one of the yolks when I poured it but that won't hurt anything.













PICT0267.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 28, 2013






Beat the egg whites into stiff peaks













PICT0307.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 28, 2013






Here is the dark chocolate I use. Hershey's special dark - giant size bar. You will need half of this.













PICT0269.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 28, 2013






Break the bar in half & melt it.













PICT0270.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 28, 2013






Quickly mix the chocolate with the egg yolks.













PICT0272.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 28, 2013






& add to the egg whites.

If I'm feeling "traditional" I'll fold the chocolate mixture in but I usually just keep going with the mixer & combine well.













PICT0273.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 28, 2013






Add to containers or cups & chill very well before eating. Here it is right after mixing & ready to go in the fridge to set up.













PICT0289.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 28, 2013






After setting up & ready for consumption.













PICT0291.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Aug 28, 2013






& this is what you end up with - very good stuff!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





NOTE: I get 3 servings out of this - if you really like mousse or need more than 3 servings I would double this recipe & use 8 chicken eggs along with the whole chocolate bar.


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 29, 2013)

very nice...can you make it any simpler than that?? lol. thats like 4 steps..lol...and also what if i only have rooster eggs on hand?


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 29, 2013)

Chocolate mousse is one of the wife's favorites. I've never tried to make it as I always thought it was a long, drawn out difficult process. I'll be trying this for sure!!


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 29, 2013)

mmmmmm.....chocolate!  YUMMMMMMMM







Kat


----------



## smoking b (Aug 29, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> very nice...can you make it any simpler than that?? lol. thats like 4 steps..lol...and also what if i only have rooster eggs on hand?


The only ways I can think of to make it simpler would be to 1: buy a small carton of egg whites at the store (but then you would still have to come up with yolks) or 2: Convince someone else to make it for you  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As far as using rooster eggs I really wouldn't recommend that  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   See if you can barter with someone for some chicken eggs or sell them on Ebay or CL & buy some authentic chicken eggs to use. You will be much happier with the results using chicken eggs


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 29, 2013)

If a rooster lays an egg EXACTLY on the top of a peaked roof, and there is a lake in front of the barn and mountains behind, which direction will the egg roll down the roof?


----------



## smoking b (Aug 29, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> Chocolate mousse is one of the wife's favorites. I've never tried to make it as I always thought it was a long, drawn out difficult process. I'll be trying this for sure!!


There are plenty of ways to make it that are long & drawn out for sure but I usually prefer the simpler ways to make things. Give it a try - I bet you like it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Mdboatbum said:


> If a rooster lays an egg EXACTLY on the top of a peaked roof, and there is a lake in front of the barn and mountains behind, which direction will the egg roll down the roof?


Lol  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I was taking the rooster eggs in TurnandBurn's post above to be the poultry equivalent to Mountain Oysters  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Which is why I suggested using chicken eggs to get the best results.


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 29, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> The only ways I can think of to make it simpler would be to 1: buy a small carton of egg whites at the store (but then you would still have to come up with yolks) or 2: Convince someone else to make it for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. alright chicken eggs it is then...hahaha.


----------



## frosty (Aug 29, 2013)

You guys "Crack me up" , but the recipe looks wonderful!


----------



## turnandburn (Aug 29, 2013)

Frosty said:


> You guys "Crack me up" , but the recipe looks wonderful!


i see what ya did there..lol.


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 29, 2013)

That looks good enough to try!!


----------



## smoking b (Aug 29, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> mmmmmm.....chocolate!  YUMMMMMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give it a try Kat - you will be glad you did!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






TurnandBurn said:


> lol. alright chicken eggs it is then...hahaha.


Once you try it you'll realize you made the right choice by using chicken eggs  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   


Frosty said:


> You guys "Crack me up" , but the recipe looks wonderful!


Lol  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Thanks man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Give it a try & I bet you will be making it a lot more than once


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 29, 2013)

I remember the German cake....using the term that you translated into "chicken eggs".....got the pun.

I am going to try it...but would have to triple the recipe!  Too many chocoholics at my house.  (mainly me!)

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 29, 2013)

Did someone say moose???













vacation-punch.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 29, 2013






I bet this would be good using Mexican Chocolate. I have a friend that is allergic to eggs and makes this recipe. It is really good and adds some other tasty flavors:

This recipe is free from: gluten, dairy/casein, soy, peanuts, tree nuts, eggs, corn.

Ingredients

¾ cup light coconut milk (from a can; I use Thai Kitchen full fat coconut milk. If you use another type, your results may vary due to fat content differences among brands.)
1 cup chocolate chips (Enjoy Life Foods makes allergen free chocolate chips that work well in this recipe.)
¼ cup dairy free butter substitute (OR coconut oil)
2 Tablespoons liquid sugar (Like agave nectar, pure maple syrup or honey.)
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
Pinch salt

Instructions

Shake the can of coconut milk before opening.
Combine coconut milk and chocolate chips in a saucepan over low heat.
Stir as the chocolate melts.
Remove from heat and set aside.
Add butter substitute, liquid sugar, vanilla, and salt to your blender.
Pour chocolate mixture in, place the lid on (be sure it’s secure!), and blend to a smooth mixture.
Pour into four 6-ounce ramekins.
Chill mousse for 2 hours before serving.


----------



## smoking b (Aug 29, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> That looks good enough to try!!


Give it a whirl Todd - it's quick, easy & quite tasty!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






KathrynN said:


> I remember the German cake....using the term that you translated into "chicken eggs".....got the pun.
> 
> I am going to try it...but would have to triple the recipe!  Too many chocoholics at my house.  (mainly me!)
> 
> Kat


Let me know how it turns out for you Kat - I bet you like it a lot!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks B...  that sounds easy enough that I could make it instead of the wife...   LOL...  thanks again


----------



## smoking b (Aug 29, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Thanks B... that sounds easy enough that I could make it instead of the wife... LOL... thanks again


You're quite welcome!  Try it out & I bet you make more


----------



## ldrus (Aug 29, 2013)

I sent this link to my wife today from work, she made it and will be eating it in about 15 minutes looks goooood! Will put a big dollop of coolwhip on mine


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 29, 2013)

AWESOME but I can use eggs.


----------



## smoking b (Aug 29, 2013)

lkrus said:


> I sent this link to my wife today from work, she made it and will be eating it in about 15 minutes looks goooood! Will put a big dollop of coolwhip on mine


So how did you like it?


----------



## smoking b (Aug 29, 2013)

c farmer said:


> AWESOME but I can use eggs.


The recipe uses 4 eggs


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 29, 2013)

Yea I know


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 30, 2013)

c farmer said:


> AWESOME but I can use eggs.


I assume you meant to type you CAN"T use eggs? In that case, you could probably fudge it (pardon the pun) by melting the chocolate in heated heavy cream to make a ganache, then folding in whipped cream. It won't be quite as light and fluffy, but it'll get you pretty close. You could also make a corn starch chocolate pudding and fold in whipped cream.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 30, 2013)

Yea  CANT   Thanks for catching that.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 30, 2013)

Farmer look at post #14. I posted a no egg mousse recipe that is good.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 30, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Farmer look at post #14. I posted a no egg mousse recipe that is good.


 Just offering an alternative in case Farmer doesn't have Thai Kitchen full fat coconut milk, allergen free chocolate chips, dairy free butter substitute, or agave nectar in his cupboard at the moment.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 30, 2013)

I can get coconut milk but don't sure what brand my wife buys.

Everything else in dirtsailors recipe is good to go on.

Thanks


----------



## smoking b (Aug 30, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Yea  CANT   Thanks for catching that.


Ah ok - I though you were looking at the recipe Case posted & said that you could use eggs - that's why I posted about using the 4 eggs. Sorry about that


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 30, 2013)

No problem, it was my fault.

I start reading what I type.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 30, 2013)

c farmer said:


> I can get coconut milk but don't sure what brand my wife buys.
> 
> Everything else in dirtsailors recipe is good to go on.
> 
> Thanks


Brand won't matter and you can actually use the low fat coconut milk also.  Sorry for the thread drift.


----------



## paulyetter (May 19, 2014)

This forum has it all! I told my wife there was a recipe section here and she said "there is no way a meat smoking site will have a chocolate mousse recipe" Well guess what?!?! Thank you for such a simple mousse recipe Smoking B! It looks very light and fluffy exactly how my wife likes it and we will try this for sure! Hopefully my post will put your thread back on track for you.


----------



## daveomak (May 19, 2014)

paulyetter said:


> This forum has it all! I told my wife there was a recipe section here and she said "there is no way a meat smoking site will have a chocolate mousse recipe" Well guess what?!?! Thank you for such a simple mousse recipe Smoking B! It looks very light and fluffy exactly how my wife likes it and we will try this for sure! Hopefully my post will put your thread back on track for you.




Paul, tell the wife we are NOT a one man marching band here....


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 19, 2014)

paulyetter said:


> This forum has it all! I told my wife there was a recipe section here and she said "there is no way a meat smoking site will have a chocolate mousse recipe" Well guess what?!?! Thank you for such a simple mousse recipe Smoking B! It looks very light and fluffy exactly how my wife likes it and we will try this for sure! Hopefully my post will put your thread back on track for you.


If you can't find it here. Post what you are looking for, somebody has it or will find what you seek...JJ


----------



## smoking b (May 19, 2014)

paulyetter said:


> This forum has it all! I told my wife there was a recipe section here and she said "there is no way a meat smoking site will have a chocolate mousse recipe" Well guess what?!?! Thank you for such a simple mousse recipe Smoking B! It looks very light and fluffy exactly how my wife likes it and we will try this for sure! Hopefully my post will put your thread back on track for you.


You're welcome Paul  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'd say your wife will like it...


----------



## paulyetter (May 19, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Paul, tell the wife we are NOT a one man marching band here....


Hi DaveOmak she told me she looked around today and she is impressed with it. That should mean I won't catch heck as fast for spending time here! I hope!


----------

